# Is it safe to eat Green Olives?



## Hanbelle

This may be a dumb question but I have had a craving for green olives lately and bought a jar of them , I have eaten a lot but it didnt cross my mind that they might be bad for me? I have googled it but didnt get much of a result back , just wondered if anyone has heard anything about whether they are good or not?

Cheers


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've heeard nothing about olives, be they green or black, being bad for you or bubs!!! x


----------



## mystika802

I hope so because I eat them everyday lol. I go through JARS of them every week lol


----------



## Levade

I so just bought a jar of them, so so so tasty!!


----------



## vaniilla

I have no idea why they wouldn't be lol they're safe to eat :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

YUM!!! I have Green olive craving too! :blush:


----------



## dormilona

I am so happy to see this thread. OH said just yesterday that we're were gonna go broke because of my jar a day habit. I put green olives on everything!!!


----------



## MissDee

I love olives and have eaten a tub in two days!

I think the oils are good for you.

Haven't found anything to say you shouldn't, but I guess the type that is stuffed with some soft cheeses might need to be checked.

MissDee


----------



## aob1013

Of course you can! x


----------



## pixydust

i couldnt see why not?? lol :)


----------



## cath_x

Black olives are my latest thing :blush::haha:


----------



## minties

If you have a jar of olives in brine, just be mindful of the salt content, it's extremely high.


----------



## ttc_lolly

mmm i really want some nando's olives now :D


----------



## vaniilla

ttc_lolly said:


> mmm i really want some nando's olives now :D

:cloud9: oh nooooo why did I read this! craving for their olives now :haha::dohh: why does it have to be 30 miles away :hissy:


----------



## newblue82

I eat the green ones and the black ones.


----------



## tinkerbellfan

olives are safe they are actually a good source of fibre i also had the craving for them so looked up on it but i have to be quick at eating them my fiance is italian so he loves them lol

here is the info i found hope this helps :)

.. : Green olives are very healthy for pregnant women. So feel free to follow that craving. Olives provide much-needed minerals and sodium during pregnancy. One cup provides 1/4 of your daily iron needs, 1/5 of the RDA of Vitamin E, and a healthy amount of copper and healthy monounsaturated fats. They can also help prevent pregnancy-related constipation.


----------



## EmyDra

Hmmm I fancy some fresh green olives now!


----------



## majm1241

MMM!!! I LOVE Olives myself! I have a big Jar in the fridge! :D I also LOVE Pickled Okra! OMG So GOOD!!! :thumbup: 

Oh, and Lemonade!!! I can't get enough Lemonade!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Saywhat

Off to the fridge to get the black olives and sundried tomatoes out.... YUUUUUMMMMM!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

why would you think they were bad for you?


----------



## Sarahkka

This seemed like a good place to share my appreciation of the large green Sicilian olives in garlic and olive oil that I just consumed. So so good. :)


----------



## Hanbelle

JaymeeBee said:


> why would you think they were bad for you?

I didnt until someone mentioned that they might be , then that made me worry , but now I know all is good , I shall continue eating them :)


----------

